# Who wants one??? Free gun rest......



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok guys, a plain and simple contest...

Only rule is that to be able to participate you have to promise to field test our product and post up a review if you win it.

We will draw a few names out of a hat and announce the winners Monday!

Thanks for all the 2cool support!

RRR

WWW.RRRgunrest.com


----------



## pullindrag (Aug 12, 2005)

I want in. Those look pretty cool!


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

throw my name in the hat


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

How do you enter? Put me in the hat.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I would be glad to test your product. Count me in!


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Several guns*

If I win one ill buy another and put up some reviews.. Been wanting one!


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

sign me up...

will post up with a stag hopefully early december


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Heck, sign me up please


----------



## Texbud (Aug 14, 2006)

*I'm in*

I will test, have Remington 700s as well as AR10s and AR15s.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Please put my name in. It would work great on the Savage 22-250. That gun is heavy with the bull barrel. Of course, I will have to purchase a second one for the .270.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Sign me up too please!


----------



## Roentgen (Aug 24, 2006)

*I'll play*

Throw my name in the hat.

Thanks.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## GRS (Aug 8, 2012)

*Im in*

Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I would luke to get in also. Thanks


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Sign me up!


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Sign me up, I would love to try one.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I would love to test your product!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I'm game. Deal me in too.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Sign me up. My window's don't have carpet, so this would be great.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Please sign me up. I've been thinking about trying one.
Thanks


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

Throw my name in the hat also!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I'll try it


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a sand bag set-up that I would love to compare this product to. I take 3 sandbags ( 2 under the stock and one draped over the scope) to stabilize the gun. I started this with the kids a few years ago and have shared with some friends that love it. I'll be happy to give you whatever feedback (good or bad) that I find.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I been wanting to try this for myself and for the hunters....


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

put my name in!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

BOOM!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sign me up!


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Heck yeah, throw my name in the hat.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

put me in if you don't mind.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Would love to have one to field test with my 8 & 12 year old boys I think this rest would make them more steady shooting in the blind


----------



## BlueDog08 (Sep 18, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## ToYoungToRetire (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds great, count me in.

Thanks


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Sign me up Thanks


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Throw me in that hat too!


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks pretty cool....I'm in!


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm in for sure! I have a walnut stock on my 220 swift that is showing signs were it is resting on the blind/bench..

Thanks


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in! I'll take pics and give plenty reviews!!!

*crossing my fingers-hoping to win*


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Im in


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Ill throw my name in the hat as well!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I want in. Thanks RB


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

count me in..thanks


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Always in for more hunting stuff!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

A free gun??? Count me in!!







I know a free gun rest, relax,, do not get all twisted!!! free gun??? Yeah a free gun!!!!!!???


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sure I would be glad to help.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I need something like that. My blind scratches the bottom of my stock.


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Throw my name in to thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'd like another one...add me as well please.

TH


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Please add my name as well.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Put me in. I put a sock as a rest/sound reducer on my stand last weekend and it blew out to the ground.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Please, put my name in the Hat!. My nephews has 2 0f them & he said, they are the "Next Best Thing" to Back Strap.









Mark..


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I will play


----------



## Big_lou (Mar 12, 2012)

*Field test Specialist*

I field test the heck out of it.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

add me to the list as well


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*I'm in.*

Headed to lease next weekend.


----------



## Roughwata85 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll sign up!


----------



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

*sign me up*

Please throw my name in the hat. Would love to give it a try.


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Sign me up


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

I want one too!


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

count me in as well!!!!!!!!


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

Please put my name in.


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

I want one.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I want one!!!!


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat.


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

Like !


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

*i'll Play*

I'll Play throw my name in


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im in.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

im in i have 205ac to test fire and hunt


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Put my name in the Hat!!!!


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll play.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Due to the enormous amount of feedback we have decided to giveaway 10 units!!!!

Keep posting

Thanks 

RRR


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Please throw my name in the hat--
Thanks!


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

Please throw my name in!
thanks


----------



## Tops - a - Lot (Feb 7, 2005)

*Gun rest*

I am in , thanks

BC


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

i'm in!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm a ranch manager and could let the hunters use it and get multiple responses!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would like to have one.


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

Count me in! I could use a good gun rest.


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

I will take mine to Kansas and give it a try.


----------



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

Put me in!


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok

We will draw names Monday at noon! Plenty of time left to enter...

Thanks


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Count me in! Thanks :smile:


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

Yup need something like this bad to help steady me some. Put my name in.


----------



## dragonbait (Mar 15, 2007)

*GUN Rest*

I want to play. i am in "Please"! Thanks:cheers:


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll play!


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Sign me up Please. Would love to test this. Just what I've been looking for.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Tester here!!


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

If you got an extra one, I'll test it. Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Sign me up*

Need one for my dad and wanted to try one before I bought one, will put it to the test.:texasflag


----------



## btaylor1646 (Aug 13, 2006)

Count me in looks like a good product


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Put me in, thanks!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sign me up, love the concept!


----------



## andyl0118 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

I would love to test your product


----------



## Gerry455 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sign me up for one


----------



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

Need one for my trusty dirty 30-30. Count me in ....... Thanks


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Me want one too!!!!!


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm headed to Michigan to hunt next week, I give it a real test!


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

I will put my name in the hat also!


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I could test on an FNH FS2000 for you


----------



## Texag13 (Mar 1, 2012)

Put my name in!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I'm in...those look great !


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sign me up!! You forgot to let me win one last time!!!


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Please enter my name in the hat ! 
Thank you


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sign me up please!


----------



## Skyjunky (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm in. Be happy to test and review


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Count me in......would love one


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

in, also


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Count me in, thanks


----------



## wishin2bfishin (Aug 24, 2009)

Throw my name in please


----------



## Specktackulure (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in as well.

Jeff


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sign me up! If I like it I will buy more!!!!!


----------



## cranca (Jan 14, 2007)

Sign me up too! Would love to have a free one! Where can I go buy one while I'm waiting on you to send me the freebie?? LOL!! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

My pleasure to test 1. Sign me up please.
Thx.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Put my name in the hat


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Drop my name in the hat! I want to try it out with my grandpa, 80 years old (last 15 years with Parkinsons)& still hunting - would love to test out this product with him.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

ill put it to the test


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

I would like to be part of this. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

*Gun rest*

Put my 7 year old Hunter in the drawing please. We will definitely test it with him.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

For everyone that has asked, you can buy the online thru our website.

Add the number 2 anywhere in your name when ordering and we will ship you a refund in the form of a $2 dollar bill with each Gunrest you buy!!!

Ex. John Smith2 or John2 Smith

Thanks

RRR


----------



## codyb (May 12, 2012)

Throw my name in also.

Thanks


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

Great idea, put my name in also


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll play


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

A test dummy hells yeah sign me up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Put my name in the hat. Thanks


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

In


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

*Free gunrest*

Sound good to me. Throw my name in...


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Sign me up.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

in.......


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Im in


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Couple more hours left to play....


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

sing me up. Looks awesome


----------



## specksunlimited (Aug 31, 2004)

I am in for free goodies to try.


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm in, would love to try one out!


----------



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

im in...if it's not too late.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I want in on this if its not too late!


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Pick me! Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll play


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Put me in too! Please.


----------



## tunacan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## TxPhi117 (Oct 24, 2012)

Count me in too.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

And the winners are.....

hch3
LawDog
sgrem
JettyLing
Swampus
Pocojim
Hydrasports
pullindrag
tunacan
salwatersensations

Thanks for all the replies and remember you can always get the 2cool discount anytime when ordering by adding the number 2 anywhere in your name.

Take care
RRR


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I would like in. I have been needing one of these for 18 years now. Well mainly when I was younger always hated the lecture from dad about scratching the stock. I would love to test this on my .270 which is the stock that brought so many lectures.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Well.................THANKS DUDES! I will put it on my little girls rifle and she will use it every hunt!

I will post reports! I hunt with my kidos almost every hunt-----I'll put it on my rifle when at the ranch guiding hunts also. send me some buisnass cards and I will put them on the table at the Lodge.

swamp


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks... I will be sure to put it to use and get back to you! :beer:


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

Put me in please I would be more then happy to test and write a review.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks. Looking forward to testing the product. Will post observations. Thanks for selecting me.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks
My boys be putting it to use as soon as we get it
They have axis,sika, whitetail and possibly if big enough an elk to kill this year
Will post pics


----------



## pullindrag (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks RRR. Ill post my review as soon as it comes in.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks! Looking forward to putting it to use!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks, looking forward to testing it out!


----------

